# Heaver Grips/Butt Section?



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

What do you guys do with all that void area? Some like cork tape, some do decorative wraps, some X-flock, some do smooth heat shrink, some do cord wraps, some do heat shrink over X'd mono, I think I saw a rod that Al had that was heat shrunk over a couple tape arbors to grip. 

Just curious. Ive got one now that has rod armor. Ok stuff, but not the most durable thing in the world. Nor was the heat shrink over X'd mono. Not a huge fan of cork tape, but would consider it. 

What do you guys do? Got pics?

EDIT: Title should read grips, not handles.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

cork tape for me...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I like the plain old x-flocked shrink wrap. Has been very durable for me and is easy to work with. I don't put anything underneath it either, just straight on the blank and shrink it up. I have done cork tape as well on some smaller stuff, but I prefer the feel of the shrink wrap. I am doing a heaver now though that will have a split grip with a matching rear and foregrip wrap. The shrink wrap will be over a layer of cork tape to even the grip up with the wrap.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Cord*

I've done a couple of cord wraps and really do like them. They give you a very secure grip and wear like iron. I've tried a couple of kinds nylon and some sort of tarred decoy stuff. I actually like the tarred stuff better. You can get enough decoy cord to wrap a ship load of rods for $8 at Wally World.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Well the next one won't have any kind of grip. Just a reel seat on the butt, whatever grip material to protect/cover the butt, and a reelseat with epoxy ramps the to reel seat.

Bill, how much weight does the cord add?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ribbed for YOUR pleasure, Justin 

I kinda like the plain-Jane shrink tubing. I do like the cork tape but seems like ya need to change em every 2-3 seasons.

Now if'n I had the $$$$, I'd cork em like them cat fish rods.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, may go with cork tape. Do you guys run masking tape under the cork tape to keep it from sticking to the blank so bad when you replace it?

Al wtf do you know about keeping a rod 2 or 3 seasons.......Maybe a spring season, fall season and spring season, but not 2006-2008 kinda 2 or 3 seasons lol


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cork tape comes off pretty easy, so you don't really need to do that. At least I haven't had a problem doing it. I have removed cork tape that was many many years old and it left some of the dried adhesive on the blank. Very light use of fine grit sandpaper fixed that though.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Cork tape comes off pretty easy, so you don't really need to do that. At least I haven't had a problem doing it. I have removed cork tape that was many many years old and it left some of the dried adhesive on the blank. Very light use of fine grit sandpaper fixed that though.


Oh ok. I know I put some of that foam tape under rod armor on my wri1023 and messed a spot up and it was a 8itch to get off.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

For me I prefer the cork tape, and the best I've found is from Merrick; it's a much better quality than what Mudhole and a few others carry.

I do also like the the 3M friction tape , but some guys might find it a little tough on the mitts.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Oh ok. I know I put some of that foam tape under rod armor on my wri1023 and messed a spot up and it was a 8itch to get off.


That Rod Armor stuff is a PITA to remove. It's basically double sided foam tape. At least the stuff I had was. I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Heaver Butt Things*

It's your rod, so put anything on it that you like and is comfortable.

I have put almost everything on a rod butt except reptile skins. You have to draw the line somewhere. JMHO C2


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ive got some japanese shrink wrap comming in from the uk not sure what its gonna be like...........but it aint cheap....ill have some with me at the field but im sure ur itchin to get it done before then


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Well the next one won't have any kind of grip. Just a reel seat on the butt, whatever grip material to protect/cover the butt, and a reelseat with epoxy ramps the to reel seat.
> 
> Bill, how much weight does the cord add?


I haven't actually weighed before and after, but I have replaced both cork tape and foam with the stuff and really didn't notice much if any weight difference. There's all sorts of fancy things that can be done with cord, but I have used a simple spiral of half-hitches. The hitches really lock it down tight and look cool too. You can do a long butt in about an hour. Wear some gloves when you wrap with cord and your hands will thank you. 

Bill:fishing::fishing:


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

have u ever cleared the cord after wrapping it


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> ive got some japanese shrink wrap comming in from the uk not sure what its gonna be like...........but it aint cheap....ill have some with me at the field but im sure ur itchin to get it done before then


LOL nah, if I can come, Ill bring my finished Mag for that.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Cord*



Hooked Up said:


> have u ever cleared the cord after wrapping it


Yes, it is super easy to get off if you want, but doesn't fall off or twist at all if properly done. The tarred decoy line cinches down very tightly and if doing a spiral hitch it will lock in place. The "tar" is not some gooey stuff just something that stiffens the cord and keeps if from absorbing water. I've done a few rods and really like the stuff. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Regular heat shrink all the way it doesnt stain, it grips good when wet, and fish scales dont become fused to it


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Bill I've heard of folks using regular cord and adding a coat of Permagloss to lock it in place. Don't know if you've ever tried it, but I could see how it would work. From the sounds of it, it may not really be necessary.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys use a little wd40 before you cork tape?
Ill spray on a light coat in one area, rub it around good, then apply the cork tape, that way it is easy to remove when applying if I dont get the seams right. Then Ill shrink wrap over that on some rods.
Cork tape will remove pretty easily but it will leave a sticky film. Googone takes care of that with ease.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

goo gone on leftover corktape.. A+


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

here is how i cord wrap for a little info, i use actual butt cord, its .36 diameter and is a cotton polyester stiff and lasts for ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeVeiOFXd4w


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

cool video


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Terry*



basstardo said:


> Bill I've heard of folks using regular cord and adding a coat of Permagloss to lock it in place. Don't know if you've ever tried it, but I could see how it would work. From the sounds of it, it may not really be necessary.


I tried it a couple of ways, but have always used the spiraling half-hitches. If those things are pulled tight you really don't need anything even on nylon. On the decoy cord it locks up tighter than tight. With all that said I have also used a clear lacquer on nylon cord but it didn't seem to do much. The trick with the cord it to wear gloves and pull hell out of it when you cinch it down. A surf butt can be done in less than a hour.

Bill:fishing:


----------

